# User Support > Forum Software Support >  New Blog link and blogging tools

## Scott Tichenor

As of this morning's forum upgrade there's a new link in the top navigation bar now that includes a link to the Blogs forum members are able to create if they wish. For most of you, you'll have no interest in this, but for those that do there are new links/tools when you click into the Blogs that will provide them with greater exposure--one of the issues we'd identified and have improved upon and a good reason why they haven't been used more, understandably.

In the past this link had been buried under the Community sub-links at the top of every forum page. We'll leave that link there for those used to seeing it there.

Within the Blogs area there are now new links to:

My (Your) Blog
Recent Entries
Most Popular
Member Blogs
(Your) Blog Settings

One additional recommendation, if you are using our blogging tools we suggest you put a link to your blog in your signature space (or click Settings > Edit Signature). That will help get your message out to a wider audience.

----------


## michaelpthompson

Thanks Scott, for always working to make things better.

----------


## Ed Goist

Indeed, thanks Scott for always improving what is already the best site on the web!

For some reason I'm not seeing the new link in the top navigation bar. Here's a screenshot of what I'm seeing:



What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Mary Weber

Thanks, Scott!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Indeed, thanks Scott for always improving what is already the best site on the web!
> 
> For some reason I'm not seeing the new link in the top navigation bar. Here's a screenshot of what I'm seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


You're looking at a cached copy of templates stored in your own personal computer from yesterday. Hold down your shift key while hitting refresh in your browser. That's called a forced reload (stomps its foot and demands to see the most current web documents) and fixes an amazing amount of simple problems web browsers experience.

----------


## journeybear

It's on the nav bar at the home page, not the Forum page.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'm actually not seeing a *lot* of stuff in Internet Explorer. Lovely. All other browsers OK.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks very much Scott & Journeybear. Found it!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

OK, I fixed that problem--and there was one for some folks. There was an old template I had in there that was apparently set to default for some. I've changed that. Now if you do a shift reload you should see it.

----------


## Ed Goist

Yes, it now appears between *Social Groups* and *Home* in the top navigation bars on both the hompage and the Forum page. Thanks again.

----------


## rgray

Been seeing some odd things going on with the menu bar the last day or so to include changes within the past hour.  Nothing big and did the shift thing Scott cited.  I checked out other blogs as I saw them in member's signature block but hope to check out more.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Been seeing some odd things going on with the menu bar the last day or so to include changes within the past hour.  Nothing big and did the shift thing Scott cited.  I checked out other blogs as I saw them in member's signature block but hope to check out more.


I plead guilty to _running with scissors_ as Dan B. calls it. That's messing with the underlying software that runs the forum in real time instead of shutting the forum down. Been working on this change for about 3 days now--there's always way more to it than appears on the surface--and was wacking around on the navigation last night which is likely what you saw. Done now after a very early start. My dog is calling my name and will be getting a very long walk here shortly.

----------


## Pete Counter

> I'm actually not seeing a *lot* of stuff in Internet Explorer. Lovely. All other browsers OK.


You know what they say about IE...its the #1 browser...for downloading a better browser!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> You know what they say about IE...its the #1 browser...for downloading a better browser!


Oh, don't get me started. Bloated, brutally slow, hogs resources, _dangerous to use_, and that's just the start. I know, I know. IE fans, save the speech. It'll fall on my deaf ears. Save it for mandolin content, which this is not.

----------

